

3 Questions with iPhone Guru Giuseppe Taibi on Mobile Project Management - kmccarth
http://bostinnovation.com/2011/03/26/3-questions-with-iphone-guru-giuseppe-taibi-on-mobile-project-management/

======
cgarb
Got to love that orange shirt.

